# hanging out at the park



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i took them out for a bit while my husband slept today. he got some peace and quiet away from their noise lol


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

they look beautiful. do you get some funny stares from people? lol.
i'm not brave enough to take mine outside in harnesses, although i would love to take photos in natural light...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes, funny looks all the time  (dunno if its the birds or just me though haha)

best remarks though are "Is that a bird?" "Is that a real bird?"

...nooooo i'm walking a robotic bird for the heck of it lol


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

haha lol! down where i work, there's a restaurant. there's an old guy who sits outside this cafe and he always brings his blue\gold macaw. the macaw is totally tame and just sits on his knee (doesn't even have clipped wings or a harness!). and anyway, heaps of people ask if it's real? 
"uh duh, it's just a walking talking feathered replica."


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

has to be the most common, but most hysterical reaction lol


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Heck yes! I am not afraid to stand out and gladly take all my animals out. I will say, I get the most comments from walking my cat, but my birds are easily overlooked. Or, people just don't seem to get birds. Too bad, it's fun living with exotics


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Haha i love Dallas's cheeks they are crazy bright! 
My boys love their harness time. Who cares if people stare!
I'm the weirdest though i walk my dog and my cat "Ashes thinks he's a dog" and have a bird on each shoulder xD


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I have seen topics on harnesses but never read one. Seeing is believing. If I saw a bird in a harness I would be stunned too. Never dreamed they made birdie harnesses. I was also amazed when I read people take showers with their birds. 

Glad they had a good time on their park adventure. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## KellyLee51 (Apr 27, 2013)

So beautiful


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hahahah beautiful shots,especially Dally,i always love her.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! (I wish I had Sunny harness trained. I don't think he would go for it though.)


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

sunnysmom said:


> Beautiful pictures! (I wish I had Sunny harness trained. I don't think he would go for it though.)


EXACTLY my sentiments!!! Sigh....all the Sunnies in this world are the same, aren't they? 

Yes Dally is sooooo cute in the harness. You know what would be cool? If you make a "bikini" harness for Dally.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable pics


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Magificent photos Casey; isn't it amazing just how much better photos are out in the natural light.

Your tiels are just gorgeous.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol thanks guys!

and i'm sure a bikini harness would be adorable, but i dont think it would be 100% safe lol


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

MeanneyFids said:


> lol thanks guys!
> 
> and i'm sure a bikini harness would be adorable, but i dont think it would be 100% safe lol


Not a REAL bikini harness of course, just the regular harness that you're using but paint or sew on the bikini "patches".  (And then Dally will forever embarrassed to go out again!) :lol:


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

nice pics what harness are they wearing?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Dally has a Flight Suit and Tsuka's is hand made.


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Loving the pictures. So sweet.


----------



## SarahAviary (Mar 3, 2013)

Your birds are beautiful!

It's silly that folks ask if they're real birds, though, lol. I'd answer politely but I would not be able to stop myself from giggling a little bit if someone asked me that.


----------

